# Cigarography



## Da Klugs

Thought a little cigar **** would brighten up the day.


----------



## floydp

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, your a mean man Dave............ mmmmmmmmmmm :fu


----------



## Jsabbi01

rediculous...I don't even know what to say!


----------



## rumballs

wow...
we were so easily impressed by the texas bombers drawer....


----------



## PaulHag

I gotta go take a cold shower...........


----------



## DonJefe

I know you've heard this before, but you suck Dave!  :fu  :r


----------



## Nely

Hey Dave are the beads your only humidity source in there?


----------



## Ron1YY

AAAAAHHHHHHHHH (Wiping the drool from my keyboard) That's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

Nely said:


> Hey Dave are the beads your only humidity source in there?


Under the trinnies is a cigar oasis II. Use them both with good results normally. Made the mistake of overfilling CO and overcharging beads on Friday after too many Red Bulls. Was running 68-70. Plastic Bagged the CO (in the pic) and let the beads dry out a bit.


----------



## Steeltown

Looks delicious!


----------



## NCRadioMan

DonJefe said:


> I know you've heard this before, but you suck Dave!  :fu


*YEAH!*

Just like real ****, I'll never be close to that! Thanks Dave! :tg

NCRM


----------



## MoTheMan

Nice Humi.
Great Collection.


----------



## Scott M

DonJefe said:


> I know you've heard this before, but you suck Dave!


What he said, Dave. 

Impressive and DEpressive...all in one pic. Props.

Scott"sweetagony"M


----------



## DonJefe

Damnit, I can't stop looking! It is ****!!!


----------



## Uniputt

Cue Up Chris Farley Voice:



"...Son of a..... B*TCH!!! That's gonna leave a mark!!!"


----------



## RPB67

That is one nice collection. Beautiful.

Something to be proud of.


----------



## MiamiE

what a collection! i just stained myself


----------



## catfishm2

Tease!


----------



## Thurm15

Ah man, where's the Kleenex!


----------



## floydp

I was gonna visit some **** sites tonight but Dave ruined it :r


----------



## dayplanner

Hah! And I thought I was safe opening up one of his threads because I had the smelling salts ready....

*WRONG!*


----------



## DownUnder LLG

Well, now that you have totally demoralised me... thanks very much  

seriously though, nice collection.


----------



## G-Man

Ouch.........I can't look away.

The sight of that is mesmerizing. Nice stash.


----------



## D. Generate

I had a cigargasm.

I hope kittens don't get killed for that too, or it's on your head Klugs.


----------



## ju1c3r

WOW!!!

i think i'll need a smoke after watching that!!


----------



## The Prince

A very nice stash.


----------



## joesetx

WOW  

I am not worthy!
I am not worthy!



when I sleep I'm going to dream of that stash!

very impressive setup and collection!


----------



## WillyGT

great Humi!!, Those look great!


----------



## hollywood

WOW! What they all said. One day ..... aw hell who am I kidding!? That is awesome!


----------



## dadof3illinois

Nice collection Dave. Looks like you've still got plenty of room for some more goodies!!!!


----------



## Roger Miller"

What are you going to smoke next month? Come on Klugs, show us June's humidor!

_____
rm


----------



## rumballs

you should put *NWS* in the thread title next time...


----------



## pinoyman

Roger Miller" said:


> What are you going to smoke next month? Come on Klugs, show us June's humidor!
> 
> _____
> *rm*


*
So that is the May Humidor?
I want to see December Amigo!*


----------



## RcktS4

:sb :fu ...stupid Klugs :fu :BS


----------



## pinokio

I feel Depressed... :hn 

P


----------



## OpusXtasy

HeHe! That damn thing is too empty. Buy more boxes!!


----------



## RcktS4

Oooooohhh - and out comes the tape measure.

Gee Dave, what's up with that! Maybe OpusXtasy is a mormon whose wives like expensive footwear?

btw oX - :fu too.


----------



## Da Klugs

Bout time we got some more eye candy. Very nice. Everyone needs something to aspire to.


----------



## LastClick

Post your address again with detailed directions this time, ok??


----------



## colgate

Da Klugs said:


> Bout time we got some more eye candy. Very nice. Everyone needs something to aspire to.


 :al


----------



## horrorview

Damn you!! Damn you to hades, evil Klugz!! :c 

Can I be yo' freeeeeend?


----------



## RcktS4

Da Klugs said:


> Bout time we got some more eye candy. Very nice. Everyone needs something to aspire to.


I currently aspire to being the only cigar smoker in your will.


----------



## Scott M

Dang you guys...










"A man's reach should exceed his grasp, 'else what's a Heaven for?"

Scott"inhisdreams"M


----------



## MiamiE

i want one from each of those boxes! YUM YUM YUM!


----------



## coppertop

you both suck.......nice collection you two.


----------



## Jeff

Holy Schniekies!!! Didn't need to see that lest the green monster come and get me.


----------



## dayplanner

OpusXtasy said:


> HeHe! That damn thing is too empty. Buy more boxes!!


Did you guys miss the best part of OpusXtasy's pic?

The freaking shelves are SAGGING!

I have got as much or more space than any one of you but about 1/16 of the sticks that Klugs is holding and not even close to the percentage of ISOM to NC's...

All of that empty space really scares me sometimes... it has been filling up FAR TOO fast and I keep wondering if it is going to stop. I did just recently hit my first purchase freeze... I hate to admit it but it actually feels pretty good at times!

This thread is evil.... you know the cartoon where the little red devil is sitting on one shoulder (saying buy more smokes!) and the angel on the other side? Well, in this case...

Dave is the little red devil....

And OpusXtasy is the other red devil..... no angel! :c


----------



## RcktS4

I'll be the angel Rod:

Send all your smokes to me and give up cigars forever


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Franksmith said:


> Did you guys miss the best part of OpusXtasy's pic?
> The freaking shelves are SAGGING!


hehe, LOL at FrankSmith


----------



## dayplanner

RcktS4 said:


> I'll be the angel Rod:
> 
> Send all your smokes to me and give up cigars forever


Oh yeah.... my bible has told me about _angels_ like you


----------



## t'kay

you suck! I just CAME from confession now I gotta go back again..grr


----------



## LiteHedded




----------



## dadof3illinois

Nice collection OpusXtasy. I'll have a collection like yours in say...........Never. :c


----------



## D. Generate

If I could figure out how to use my camera I'd post a picture of all of the cellophane wrappers from my FdO and Consuegra bundles.

Those are amazing collections you guys have there.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Hey Dave......... may I ask what's in the coffins?


----------



## DonJefe

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey Dave......... may I ask what's in the coffins?


I was wondering the same thing Dustin. How about it Dave!


----------



## Da Klugs

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey Dave......... may I ask what's in the coffins?


1 PI Chief
2 Opus X Series A
1 Camacho Liberty series
1 effigy with erasable face and supply of pins.


----------



## Da Klugs

OOPs the camacho is at home that one is a Dunhill Esplendo.


----------



## RPB67

That is one full and nice humi that Opus has.


----------



## Da Klugs

Man no one else wants to show any skin here... OK here's the Dom humi at home's Glass top.


----------



## MiamiE

god bless you have a million smokes!


----------



## Da Klugs

Fillin up a bit.

]


----------



## MoTheMan

Da Klugs said:


> Fillin up a bit.
> 
> *OK!
> 
> So what's the credit card bill up to so far!!? :r
> 
> :r *


----------



## Lamar

Great stuff! I downloaded it as wallpaper.


----------



## JDO

Geez, my selection is maybe 1/1000 of that.


----------



## dayplanner

Holy moses! Klugs has a better selection of stuff than some locals i've been to!


----------



## rumballs

Saving for retirement?


----------



## floydp

I'm a bit dizzy..


----------



## icehog3

Ever thought of adopting an "older" child, Dave? I am clean, polite, and I don't eat much...ok, no more than a typical family of 5. And I promise only to smoke the ones that don't have "Dave" written on them in Sharpie.


----------



## Gordon in NM

O.K. here's a litlle cigar **** for ya...
Delivery man showed up yesterday at 9:30 AM, he's always within 10 minutes one way or the other. 48 hrs after the button was pushed, and a big jump over the pond....

TRINI'S
 

Trinidad Robusto Extras, and Trinidad Reyes. MmmMmm Good! I love the conveniences of modern American life.

Gordon
​ 
​


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Gordon in NM said:


> I love the conveniences of modern American life.


I don't want to brag openly about illegal activities in a public forum, but you are damn right!!!!!!!!!!!! I will brag late this week when my last package comes in. With photos.


----------



## Basil

Da Klugs said:


> Fillin up a bit.


BOIIIIING!!!


----------



## floydp

Gordon in NM said:


> O.K. here's a litlle cigar **** for ya...
> Delivery man showed up yesterday at 9:30 AM, he's always within 10 minutes one way or the other. 48 hrs after the button was pushed, and a big jump over the pond....
> 
> TRINI'S
> 
> 
> Trinidad Robusto Extras, and Trinidad Reyes. MmmMmm Good! I love the conveniences of modern American life.
> 
> Gordon
> ​
> ​


Now thats what I call ****.


----------



## gabebdog1

floydp said:


> Now thats what I call ****.


MMMM TRINI  why do they got to be soo expensive??


----------



## ESP

gabebdog1 said:


> MMMM TRINI  why do they got to be soo expensive??


'cause suckers like us are willing to pay for them!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

This is the kind of **** that has little or no production value, but is quite the rage nowadays it seems...this is amateur cigar ****. But it might make some drool.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

some cabs


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

and some more


----------



## Hunter

This is not ****. It's art! :r :w


----------



## tecnorobo

i enjoy these pictures very much


----------



## bruceolee

you're sick you know that! :gn


----------



## t'kay

tecnorobo said:


> i enjoy these pictures very much


I do too. I do too

MY only problem is that I would have to BECOME a big time pornstar in order to ever HAVE a collection like these, and since I don't see myself as ever being that talented well I'll just have to dream..about the cigars, not the pornstar career...


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

No sir. What is sick is that that is my aging stash. I am not touching those for 3 years minimum. Well, there ARE a few boxes in there that I have broken.
But my smoking stuff is in humidors. Sorry. But at least I have no life, or no money left for a life, anyway.


----------



## bruceolee

you mean you have an aging stash? this must mean you have a stash ready to go now. You seem to be implying that you have more than one stash. That is still sick and yes it's sick to have to wait so long as well. But still, I really can't even imagine the money that's gone into it. maybe in a few years I will but, for now I can't imagine it. Nice collection by the way


----------



## bruceolee

sicko! :gn


----------



## MiamiE

hey OLS throw me a box


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

MiamiE said:


> hey OLS throw me a box


Sorry, your Member description makes me nervous....maybe you should use some of your 1600 credits to pick a desciptor that is less scary to people, LOL. And what is this, MardiGras?, hehe.
as soon as my camera re-charges, I will share the sickness.


----------



## MiamiE

be afraid, be VERY AFRAID!


----------



## opus

You guys scare the begebies out of me! I am green with cigar envy.

Nice photos


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

What I am smoking out of


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

the end of the show


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

I am sorry. All of these photos are making me look like a braggart and making me feel kind of vulnerable and no longer very annonymous. I am moving them to my album. I feel like a scunge rubbing my giant collection in people's faces...hahahahahahaha suckers!! No seriously, it is making me feel a little sick. but you might want to see the gallery anyway.


----------



## Moglman-cl

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I am sorry. All of these photos are making me look like a braggart and making me feel kind of vulnerable and no longer very annonymous. I am moving them to my album. I feel like a scunge rubbing my giant collection in people's faces...hahahahahahaha suckers!! No seriously, it is making me feel a little sick. but you might want to see the gallery anyway.


OLS - You're not a braggart, and I am quite impressed, just as I am with Mo's closet, poker's (famous?) humi, etc. I am impressed by excellence.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Moglman said:


> OLS - You're not a braggart, and I am quite impressed, just as I am with Mo's closet, poker's (famous?) humi, etc. I am impressed by excellence.


OK, but I toned it down. It's still obnoxious but takes up alot less space. LOL


----------



## altbier

nice collection! thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## Nooner

One Lonely Smoker said:


> OK, but I toned it down. It's still obnoxious but takes up alot less space. LOL


That is absolutely obscene... if you want it to be less so you can send 1/2 to me.


----------



## Nely

One Lonely Smoker said:


> OK, but I toned it down. It's still obnoxious but takes up alot less space. LOL


Holy crap!!!


----------



## kenstogie

Wow that quite a few stix.


----------



## SVTNate

http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/aristPlusTHCnatmahog-quilt007-300.jpg

That's my humidor, which will be delivered Thursday. I'll post pics once I have it set up and filled up.


----------



## Da Klugs

98's and 04's arrived from different directions on the same day.

I thought it was funny.


----------



## Jason Love III

I love and hate this thread! Very nice Klugs...


----------



## Jason Love III

Is that black thing on the bottom shelf an Oasis? I see the beads, so I guess you're using both for the RH? Very impressive stash!


----------



## cvm4

http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/cvm4/

Here a little bit of my collection. Mostly EL/Limited Release cigars. I still have about 4 boxes that I need to put in there. Just haven't gotten around to taking pics yet.


----------



## Roger Miller"

*Re: Almost Full*



Da Klugs said:


> Almost full.


and then what? ... another humidor? 

_____
rm


----------



## Lumpold

jmgcash3 said:


> Is that black thing on the bottom shelf an Oasis? I see the beads, so I guess you're using both for the RH? Very impressive stash!


It's not an oasis, it's my new home. I decided to take Klugs up on his offer as staff in his humidor... y'know, makin sure his humi runs at optimum temp and RH. Hey, they pay ain't brilliant, but he said I'm allowed a coupla cigars a day, maybe more if I've worked hard. And I get to write 'Dave' in sharpie on all the ones he doesn't want Tom to smoke.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

Da Klugs said:


> Thought a little cigar **** would brighten up the day.


Damn that things bigger than my bedroom. Great pic Dave.

CBF :w


----------



## Da Klugs

*Perfection*

Day after Day. 70/65. Thermostat in your office + 8 Lbs. of Beads + C.O. II = Perfect.


----------



## kvm

Your priorities are obvious. Your humi is bigger than your fridge.


----------



## Da Klugs

Took this pic of a box of VRDA very good box not so good cigar fakes.


----------



## CAOlover

I hate you guys with a cigar store in your house! *CAN WE BE FRIENDS* :w


----------

